# First Summer Promotion - $45 FREE - US Players OK!



## pjotter (May 22, 2009)

It's time to forget everything about The Recent Financial Turmoil and its Economic and Policy Consequences!

Summer is coming. Summer time and the livin' is easy... but we all need good things to do.

And that's why we at pay-fair.com have arranged an exclusive Summer of Love promotion for YOU!! It's exclusive which means you must use the links here to be eligible for the promotion. I hope you'll enjoy, because we have spent a lot of time setting up this promotion for you!!

You can get $15 from the following three great RTG casinos. Once again it is important that you use the links below together with the bonus code SUMMER15:

*Casino Lucky Red* - get $15. *Click here* and use bonus code SUMMER15.

*Alladin Casino* - get $15. *Click here* and use bonus code SUMMER15.

*CLUBUSA* - get $15. *Click here* and use bonus code SUMMER15.

US Players are accepted. Check it out!

Check out other *No Deposit Casino Bonuses here*


----------

